# Hubby said okay to 20 gallon!!!! :DDDDDDDDDDDD



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

So last night while we were laying down about to go to sleep we were watching Ciroc like we always do and were saying how happy he looked with his home back to himself :3

Shawn decides its okay to get another aquarium but it has to fit the top of the dresser! And its pretty decent in size, I'd say and 2o gallon tall would fit perfectly and if not I'll get a 10 gallon

Of course though, there is a catch!
He said Ciroc has to be the ONLY fish -.-

I don't think thats going to happen cause I want to get some Khulies as I have ALWAYS wanted them and possibly some pigmy cories

And I want it to be naturally planted so thankfully I've got the 5 gallon down pat just about [except for the nitrates which means no shrimp -.-]


So tell me fellas,
What type and how many plants should I get?
I'm going to get soil and pebbles like in the 5 gallon[which I'm going to keep set up but moving it into the living room on the bookshelf for cherry shrimp and whatever else I can put in there>:3

Before I even buy anything though I want to know what I want it to look like, what fish, ect.

Any ideas? There is so much to choose from!

P.s I want to do this within the next month or so!
[ Hopefully I get to enjoy it enough before Dec. 21st!!!!!! 0.0


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love Kuhli loaches! Can't wait to see pictures of your new tank!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

You should sketch out a drawing of how you would like your tank to look... like rock placement, or where you want tall plants, where you want short plants, and the shape of those plants (like broad leaves or grassy-looking, or stemmy)... That helped in planning my tank. Then If you know you want java moss, for example, Just get a whole bunch and put it in your tank. If you want more you can always go out and buy more. You can also go to the pet stores and local fish stores and look at the types of plants that go along with the type/size/shape you want in your sketch. It's pretty easy to eyeball the amount you want when you see it in person. If you have good lighting and you know the plants will grow pretty well, start off more sparse-looking and let the plants fill themselves in. If you jam everything in super crowded, it's going to look over-crowded after a few weeks when your plants have grown.

Even look at websites about Aquascaping. I saw one once where it showed you an awesome looking tank, and then below it showed an overview sketch of what plants and rocks were placed where. I thought it was http://www.plantedtank.net, but I can't seem to find it there. That's a really great site, though. There is a gallery there to give you ideas, too.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> You should sketch out a drawing of how you would like your tank to look... like rock placement, or where you want tall plants, where you want short plants, and the shape of those plants (like broad leaves or grassy-looking, or stemmy)... That helped in planning my tank. Then If you know you want java moss, for example, Just get a whole bunch and put it in your tank. If you want more you can always go out and buy more. You can also go to the pet stores and local fish stores and look at the types of plants that go along with the type/size/shape you want in your sketch. It's pretty easy to eyeball the amount you want when you see it in person. If you have good lighting and you know the plants will grow pretty well, start off more sparse-looking and let the plants fill themselves in. If you jam everything in super crowded, it's going to look over-crowded after a few weeks when your plants have grown.
> 
> Even look at websites about Aquascaping. I saw one once where it showed you an awesome looking tank, and then below it showed an overview sketch of what plants and rocks were placed where. I thought it was http://www.plantedtank.net, but I can't seem to find it there. That's a really great site, though. There is a gallery there to give you ideas, too.



Thank you! Thats an awesome idea! And I don't mind drawing :3
I've actually been thinking about drawing bettas and giving them away for prizes or something 
I was looking at a site like that and they did custom aquascaping for only $20! I don't know if that includes the price of plants and whatnot though.
I might just do that after I figure out how i want it.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> I love Kuhli loaches! Can't wait to see pictures of your new tank!



Me dos!!!
They are so cute!!! <3
i want to get alteast 3 of them :3


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

dont rush it! LOL. have everything in the 5 gallon grow out first nice and lush, and get your poants from the 5 gallon. then you can spend less on the rest of the plants


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> dont rush it! LOL. have everything in the 5 gallon grow out first nice and lush, and get your poants from the 5 gallon. then you can spend less on the rest of the plants



I'll try not to! lol!

But that does sounds more reasonable..and less expensive...
I know this will cost a lot, depending where I get everything. 
I'm definitely going to buy the tank from craigslist. lol


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you get a 20 tall think about more than just a T8 tube. That would have you at lower light so there would be less you can have. I wouldn't do T5s but maybe a Finnex Ray 2 if you go with the 20 tall.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

kfryman said:


> If you get a 20 tall think about more than just a T8 tube. That would have you at lower light so there would be less you can have. I wouldn't do T5s but maybe a Finnex Ray 2 if you go with the 20 tall.



Is tthat a light?

Could I get it at petsmart or petco? And do you know the price?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Luckkyyy, I want a 20 gallon but don't really have the money for it right now


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Viva said:


> Luckkyyy, I want a 20 gallon but don't really have the money for it right now



Ive been wanting one for sooo long. I'm sure you can find one for a decent price on craigslist maybe even set up already and with everything you need.. thats most likely where I need to get mine cause I need a 20 gal high cause long is too long for my dresser and I have limited space.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/for/3336245835.html



I hope I can get this one!!!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Petco on sale for $1/gal. I just got a 20 gal for $20; two days ago. Regular price is $42


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

The one on gregslist $100 is expensive. You can get one from petco for $20 and go to ebay and buy the rest total will cost you around $60 everything new.

If you can wait on gregslist, you can get one for free. YOu have to be very quick. I got 5 tanks free on Gregslist. YOu have to be the first emailer to giver.

If you have some money, there will be much cheaper deal on craigslist for 20 gal. You can wait and pay for around $30 with filter and heater or $50 at the most. There are plently outthere.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> The one on gregslist $100 is expensive. You can get one from petco for $20 and go to ebay and buy the rest total will cost you around $60 everything new.
> 
> If you can wait on gregslist, you can get one for free. YOu have to be very quick. I got 5 tanks free on Gregslist. YOu have to be the first emailer to giver.
> 
> If you have some money, there will be much cheaper deal on craigslist for 20 gal. You can wait and pay for around $30 with filter and heater or $50 at the most. There are plently outthere.



Yeah, I'm not getting that one. I found a better deal on there.
http://neworleans.craigslist.org/for/3265948593.html

$50 for every thing that is in it. 3rd picture.
I'm going to ask if they can take a picture of everything that is in it too.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

and I did not know that about Petco!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/bar/3213595852.html


Found this too! The PERFECT size!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not too sure about ebay aquariums. They have them for 100 plus


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

The $50 on craigslist looks good. I only buy heater, filter, decors on ebay; they are cheaper. 

Tanks I wait for Petco for sale $1/gal. The sale is still going on but for sure will end soon. I got my 20 gal 2 days ago. At that time there are only 2 tanks with that price left.

Or you can look up on craigslist. $50 looks nice but I am sure you can get it even cheaper with all supplies you need; it may take you 2-3 days to find it.

I have 2x tall 20 gal tank. I got them for $20 each with everything: filter, fancy heater, powerfilter, gravel, and decors.


I also got 5 10-gal tanks free and 5 1-gal containers. I got 20 adult bettas and 100+ baby bettas.

Tan


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Java moss/fern dwarf cories I say 10 gallons it will weigh 80 pounds.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> The $50 on craigslist looks good. I only buy heater, filter, decors on ebay; they are cheaper.
> 
> Tanks I wait for Petco for sale $1/gal. The sale is still going on but for sure will end soon. I got my 20 gal 2 days ago. At that time there are only 2 tanks with that price left.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome!
I don't think I can have that many bettas! lol I wish!
But the petco deal sounds awesome! I'm going to have to check them out. No one has replied to me about anything so I guess it would be best to wait. I don't want to rush it anywys.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can not wait to see it.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I can not wait to see it.



This is the one I'm getting HOPEFULLY! 
If not I found a 30 gallon! For $40 and was going to see if I could give them $30 for it and $10 for delivery. 

I'm so excited too!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/bar/3213595852.html


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like 240 pounds sure your floor or stabd can handle that.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Sounds like 240 pounds sure your floor or stabd can handle that.


Yes. My dresser is pretty sturdy andmade of solid wood possibly thicker than the stand it comes with ( backup and to use as a table >.<)


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am SO glad I have a siphon. It might tale awhile but it does the job without disturbing anything!

They said it doesn't have a lid but the have the light filter Stan and aerator <=will I need this?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/gms/3352686245.html




I know I said I didn't want to rush but this is on its way to my house............>.<


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

The aquariumm! It has light lid and stand. That's all that I know of.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I should look on craigslist a little and see what I can find, I kind of need a stand though too and those can be pricey. 

Also, random question, do you think it would be safe to pressure wash an aquarium? Or would that just shatter the glass or break it apart? I suppose it depends on the pressure but has anyone ever tried it to clean an old, used tank?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Viva said:


> I should look on craigslist a little and see what I can find, I kind of need a stand though too and those can be pricey.
> 
> Also, random question, do you think it would be safe to pressure wash an aquarium? Or would that just shatter the glass or break it apart? I suppose it depends on the pressure but has anyone ever tried it to clean an old, used tank?


You should!
I get on craigslist atleast everyother Fay to see what they have and they always have something, transportation is my issue -.-

Thank gosh for delivery! I got my 22 gallon cube delivered to me yesterday for $50 with the aquarium, light holder(the light is out) a glass cover but I think I might need to get a new because of the lack of space a filter. Would I need that for a NPR in a 22 gal?
And a stand we are using as a side table :3

As for the pressure washer, I honestly have no idea if it would shatter the glass but I use maximum pressure on the hose and.it work.great but you could provably UAE the reg hose or whatever you have and use a wet tag to get excess gunk off


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

aokashi said:


> dont rush it! LOL. have everything in the 5 gallon grow out first nice and lush, and get your poants from the 5 gallon. then you can spend less on the rest of the plants


Sadly, I have to take the 5 gallon and transfer the plants -.-

I really don't want to because I know the plants wont like it but I don't have any where to put it in my room and Shawn doesn't even want it up.
I can try putting it on my bookshelf in the living room but not sure if that will work or not.

and I need help on my sword. I'm not sure if its just trying to settle[ its melting, I think] or if it's dieing. Don't they need root tabs?


----------

